# the official CRICKET thread



## ico (Nov 10, 2008)

Me is actually a football fan, but I see many people starting threads on Cricket. So, I'm starting this thread for any damn discussion about cricket related to India's and other teams' cricket performance or matches. 

BTW I hate cricket, but I'm a great fan of Sachin. I watch cricket only because of him. The day he retires, I'll stop watching it.

Edit: Discussions related to IPL could be done in its respective thread like we did earlier.


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: the CRICKET channel*

lol couldn't you have choosen a different name?
the FOOTBALL channel
the CRICKET channel


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: the CRICKET channel*

Gimme my remote, I'm in the wrong channel!!!


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: the CRICKET channel*

lol


----------



## ico (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: the CRICKET channel*



beta testing said:


> lol couldn't you have choosen a different name?
> the FOOTBALL channel
> the CRICKET channel


Lol, I was also thinking the same. I copied it intentionally, so that they look similar. 

BTW, if you want, then I can have it changed to 'the CRICKET thread' or anything else. 



Kl@w-24 said:


> Gimme my remote, I'm in the wrong channel!!!


Haha.


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: the CRICKET channel*



gagandeep said:


> BTW, if you want, then I can have it changed to 'the CRICKET thread' or anything else.



I don't care what the name is 
Anyway, sorry for all the off topic posts.
I'm skipping this thread from now on. I prefer the FOOTBALL channel.


----------



## ico (Nov 10, 2008)

beta testing said:


> lol couldn't you have choosen a different name?
> the FOOTBALL channel
> the CRICKET channel


Lol, I changed it to 'the official CRICKET thread'.....Happy? 



beta testing said:


> I don't care what the name is
> Anyway, sorry for all the off topic posts.
> I'm skipping this thread from now on. I prefer the FOOTBALL channel.


No problem for the offtopic posts. BTW, I'm also not going to post anything much here except about Sachin.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 10, 2008)

Darn it....gagandeep posted just a minute before I could..... 
any way, a cricket channel is always welcome...


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 12, 2008)

*India may call off Pak tour fearing security *
Source:
*cricketnext.in.com/news/india-may-call-off-pak-tour-fearing-security/35496-13.html
*England humiliated in practice game
**inhome.rediff.com/cricket/2008/nov/11england-humiliated-in-practice-game.htm


----------



## ancientrites (Nov 12, 2008)

i am going to support english team all the way in both format.Btw its my favourite team.if english looses this time i dont know what to say.
both odi and test squad are pretty balanced,they should have included monty in odi that would benefit greame swann.nevertheless i am looking forward and hope england wins.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 12, 2008)

ancientrites said:


> i am going to support english team all the way in both format.Btw its my favourite team.if english looses this time i dont know what to say.
> both odi and test squad are pretty balanced,they should have included monty in odi that would benefit greame swann.nevertheless i am looking forward and hope england wins.


Deshdrohi.....................................................................
Anyway
you are right, under KP, this team is gelling pretty well after some hugs(/me remembers KP's first test as captain   )
I just think they let their guard down against the Mumbai XI, they are still a mighty force to reckon with.
/me favourite englishman is James Anderson 
Exceptional talent...can bowl at 135/140 KMpH consitently and swing the ball both ways (remember the 8 wickets against New Zealand?)

Even So, even our Indian team is in good form now, So I hope its a well balanced and fun series.


----------



## Rahim (Nov 12, 2008)

Abey gagandeep yeh kya nautanki laga rahkhaa hai.......cricket thread and that, from you 
It seems you have to watch kirrkiitt as Sachinwa is gonna play till his teeth are all wobbly and full of gaps like the gap he leaves between his bat and pad!!


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 12, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> Abey gagandeep yeh kya nautanki laga rahkhaa hai.......cricket thread and that, from you
> It seems you have to watch kirrkiitt as Sachinwa is gonna play till his teeth are all wobbly and full of gaps like the gap he leaves between his bat and pad!!



I agree, watching cricket only for tendulkar is not very gratifying...although he is one of the best players of cricket in the world.


----------



## ico (Nov 12, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> Abey gagandeep yeh kya nautanki laga rahkhaa hai.......cricket thread and that, from you


Dude, I'll argee Cricket isn't a sport which can be compared with Football. Football is a great sport and Sachin is a great player.  Thats why I watch football & cricket both. But I can't play cricket, I can only play football and that too nicely.



rahimveron said:


> It seems you have to watch kirrkiitt as Sachinwa is gonna play till his teeth are all wobbly and full of gaps like *the gap he leaves between his bat and pad!!*


lol? Sachin = technically the best ODI batsman the world has ever seen. He creates strokes. BTW I'm also a Ganguly's fan.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 12, 2008)

The only shot that I like to see him play is the majestic cover drive. other than that, you decide


----------



## ico (Nov 12, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> The only shot that I like to see him play is the majestic cover drive. other than that, you decide


The shot which I like him to play is coming down the track against Warne and hit him for a six. 

And the shot which I consider the best shot ever played by anyone is: **in.youtube.com/watch?v=LIFJexTEv1M* - Six #1 against Caddick. That short length ball wasn't meant to be hit out of the ground across the leg side....

And there are many other shots. Like the one he had started hitting above the wicket keeper's head and that too perfectly. Not to forget, the backfoot punch.......


----------



## Rahim (Nov 12, 2008)

Sachin has become  a collector of runs and nothing else 
I dont want to turn this into Sachin Bashing thread.


----------



## ico (Nov 12, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> Sachin has become  a collector of runs and nothing else
> I dont want to turn this into Sachin Bashing thread.


Lol, your opinion doesn't even matter. 

Enjoy it : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=82716&page=4


----------



## Rahim (Nov 12, 2008)

^Exjaaktleee


----------



## ico (Nov 12, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> ^Exjaaktleee


Yup, even my opinion doesn't matter to you. I'll not try to prove you wrong and you'll not try to prove me wrong.  Peace, we know that who is going to win the argument.


----------



## Rahim (Nov 12, 2008)

^Itna garam kyun ho raha hai.......


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 12, 2008)

Of what use is this 'CRICKET' thread if only 'FOOTBALL' fans post in it?


----------



## Rahim (Nov 12, 2008)

^Good point abhi


----------



## ico (Nov 12, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Of what use is this 'CRICKET' thread if only 'FOOTBALL' fans post in it?


Well, *may be* because we're the only guys on the forum who are interested in physical sports??


----------



## Rahim (Nov 12, 2008)

I think football have monopolised this thread  Just look at those avatars.....


----------



## ancientrites (Nov 12, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> Deshdrohi.....................................................................
> Anyway
> you are right, under KP, this team is gelling pretty well after some hugs(/me remembers KP's first test as captain   )
> I just think they let their guard down against the Mumbai XI, they are still a mighty force to reckon with.
> ...



deshdrohi....muhahaha i like that  it reminds me myself of prem chopra or amrish puri favourite villains.

james anderson is good bowler but i think kevin will not give him much chance he is bit slower than ryan sidebottom and stuart broad and secondly he doesnt know to bat on other hand sidebottom and stuart can both bat under pressure.Thirdly harmisson is returning after a long time.This is also bit shocking to me they even excluded dave mascarenhas a stunner allrounder and gone with luke wright.
anyways it looks to me england has solid depth batting line up.but fresh news is sidebottom will likely to miss odi,even broad is recovering from knee sore


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 12, 2008)

ancientrites said:


> deshdrohi....muhahaha i like that  it reminds me myself of prem chopra or amrish puri favourite villains.
> 
> james anderson is good bowler but i think kevin will not give him much chance he is bit slower than ryan sidebottom and stuart broad and secondly he doesnt know to bat on other hand sidebottom and stuart can both bat under pressure.Thirdly harmisson is returning after a long time.This is also bit shocking to me they even excluded dave mascarenhas a stunner allrounder and gone with luke wright.
> anyways it looks to me england has solid depth batting line up.but fresh news is sidebottom will likely to miss odi,even broad is recovering from knee sore


Yes, Sidebottom is out of 1ts 2 ODIs. Even Ishant Sharma is injured (though the physio claims he'll recover within the weeK)


----------



## azzu (Nov 12, 2008)

ishant injured Thats a bad news buti think he'll make it for the 1st odi ...
talking about Sachin I dont like Him..

Dhoni's men and Kp's are Pretty evenly balanced hope Micheal Vaughn was in Squad iam a real fan of his Shots and Anderson he's xcellent bowler


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 13, 2008)

Tomorrow's ODI is at Rajkot
Team News:
Ishant Sharma to be rested inorder to prevent risking more injury. Will be available for 2nd ODI onwards.
Ryan Sidebottom is out (indefinitely) from the series due to ankle injury. (This too has to be confirmed, though he is definitely not playing tomorrow)

w00t! 
What a match
Yuvraj made mince meat of england's attack with 138* in just 76 balls
Our final score 387/5

Now, England are 157/7 on the verge of a massive defeat.
Now that's a match


----------



## ancientrites (Nov 14, 2008)

387 was a massive score and earlier best was 349.anyways i still say england game was not bad.still 6 more matches england will come back.


----------



## ThinkFree (Nov 14, 2008)

^^Conceded 387 runs and their game still not bad?


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 14, 2008)

ancientrites said:


> 387 was a massive score and earlier best was 349.anyways i still say england game was not bad.still 6 more matches england will come back.


Previous best was in that infamous WC 2007 in West Indies when India scored 420 runs against bermuda


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

We Won


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 14, 2008)

Yay.......We Won. In your face England 
1 down, 6 to go 
@ThinkFree
He is a deshdrohi. he supports england (plz take this with a pinch of salt  )


----------



## ThinkFree (Nov 14, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> Previous best was in that infamous WC 2007 in West Indies when India scored 420 runs against bermuda



India had scored 413/5 against Bermuda 
But the highest score in an ODI is 443 by SriLanka
And how can you forget the historic SA-Aus match, which SA won by 1 wicket.
Aus 434
Sa 438


----------



## ancientrites (Nov 14, 2008)

ThinkFree said:


> ^^Conceded 387 runs and their game still not bad?



i was referring to england team saying theydidnt play badly.by the way 387 is a huge score and any team would have a nervous breakdown.  i knew it england will never make that nor even surpass 250.still i am looking forward.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 14, 2008)

ThinkFree said:


> India had scored 413/5 against Bermuda
> But the highest score in an ODI is 443 by SriLanka
> And how can you forget the historic SA-Aus match, which SA won by 1 wicket.
> Aus 434
> Sa 438


I was refering to India's best
Off topic:
That SA Aus match was the best cricket match ever.


----------



## ThinkFree (Nov 14, 2008)

^^But 387 is the highest total ever conceded by England.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 14, 2008)

ThinkFree said:


> ^^But 387 is the highest total ever conceded by England.


Yeah We ripped them apart..limb for limb 
Off topic:
Anyone knows from where I can see that Epic SA VS Aus match?


----------



## ico (Nov 18, 2008)

Lolz, India also won the 2nd ODI. Great all-round performance by Yuvraj.


----------



## vilas_patil (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes ! It was a really great match. Yuvraj - a one man show. Y. Pathans performance was mind blowing too


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 18, 2008)

w00t


----------



## ico (Dec 15, 2008)

Chasing 387 was going to be difficult.

Sachin scores a ton.  Great performances by Yuvraj, Sehwag and Gambhir too. 

Dravid flopping gain.


----------



## Edge-of-chaos (Dec 17, 2008)

Cometh the hour cometh the man! Tendulkar does it again. Fantasic Win, its the best chase ever!


----------



## ico (Feb 27, 2009)

NZ wins again. 

I'm switching on India TV for some entertainment now.


----------



## Pat (Feb 27, 2009)

What an exciting match! Result of the last ball...I wonder what Dhoni was doing today while batting! What a pathetic innings from him..Probably one of his worst!


----------



## Bookworm (Mar 8, 2009)

India VS NZ update

India scored 391 against NZ. After loosing the T20 matches That's some coming back


----------



## ico (Mar 8, 2009)

As I had said earlier, Sachin FTW.  

hmmm Dhoni wasted so many balls in the end.  We could have easily surpassed 400. Now a days, I feel that he just wants to get runs to his name.


----------



## Bookworm (Mar 8, 2009)

UPDATE-

India has won the match


----------



## ico (Mar 21, 2009)

Tendulkar FTW.


----------



## dallas (Mar 21, 2009)

'm a great fan of Sachin......i want to know more update abt circket


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 21, 2009)

Cricket sux, All other sports FTW!!!


----------



## Rahim (Mar 21, 2009)

^Yeh Scouse ko yahaan se bhagaao


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 21, 2009)

^ ^ ^
*www.msn-smiley.net/upload/images/62/1178177415415.gif


----------



## ico (Mar 21, 2009)

Yeah, Cricket sucks bigtime.

But Sachin is great.


----------



## Apple Juice (Feb 22, 2010)

bump! 8) 
i hates character l1m1t :mad


----------



## ico (Feb 22, 2010)

lol, my thread has been bumped.


----------



## crawwww (Feb 22, 2010)

ico said:


> Yeah, Cricket sucks bigtime.
> 
> But Sachin is great.



If u think cricket sucks then why did u start this thread?


----------



## ico (Feb 22, 2010)

Now don't start that crap again. :/ 

I enjoy playing it, watching it and I used to religiously follow at one time. I always go to watch @ Feroz Shah Kotla whenever India or DD plays.

The thing is, Hockey is a better sport. I also play Hockey and Football. Cricket involves too much of statistics and all. I prefer straightforward games.


----------



## crawwww (Feb 22, 2010)

*t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:7Smy6DQDuRPT0M:*www.phuckpolitics.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/what_the_hell_is_this_crap.jpg


----------



## desiibond (Feb 22, 2010)

ico said:


> Now don't start that crap again. :/
> 
> I enjoy playing it, watching it and I used to religiously follow at one time. I always go to watch @ Feroz Shah Kotla whenever India or DD plays.
> 
> The thing is, Hockey is a better sport. I also play Hockey and Football. Cricket involves too much of statistics and all. I prefer straightforward games.



looks like you like more of Physics than Maths


----------

